# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Soft skill >  Bí quyết để thi vấn đáp thành công

## tamdeptrai

*Hiện nay, vấn đáp đang là một trong những hình thức thi chủ đạo trong các trường đại học. Bài thi vấn đáp theo nhiều bạn nhận xét là khó và nhiều áp lực hơn các hình thức thi khác. Vậy bí quyết để vấn đáp thành công là gì?*

Thi vấn đáp là dịp để bạn thể hiện những kiến thức mình có, khả năng nói, diễn thuyết của mình trước đám đông và là cơ hội để tập duyệt, tránh tình trạng bỡ ngỡ sau này khi đi phỏng vấn xin việc. Tuy nhiên, không phải ai thi vấn đáp cũng đều đạt kết quả tốt, lý do thì có rất nhiều như: chưa chuẩn bị tốt, chưa ôn bài kĩ, lo lắng, mất tập trung… Tất cả đều khiến nỗ lực học tập của bạn trở thành công cốc. Hãy cùng tham khảo những gợi ý dưới đây để có một bài thi vấn đáp thành công nhé. 

Thông thường, khi thi vấn đáp trong các trường đại học thì bạn sẽ phải vấn đáp với một hoặc hai giáo viên, thậm chí là ba, điều này còn tùy thuộc vào mức độ quan trọng của môn học đó và lượng kiến thức cần phải học để vấn đáp. Với bất kì một kì thi nào, bạn cũng nên có thái độ nghiêm túc, coi đó như một cuộc thử thách cần phải vượt qua, tránh suy nghĩ cho rằng đó chỉ là một bài thi, qua thì qua mà không qua thì thi lại. 

Để làm tốt một bài thi vấn đáp, trước hết bạn phải nắm được có bao nhiêu câu hỏi và lượng kiến thức phải học. Điều này, giáo viên giảng dạy sẽ cung cấp. Việc của các bạn là tập trung đọc thật kĩ các câu hỏi, hiểu câu hỏi và biết phạm vi kiến thức cần trả lời, đó cũng là một phần quan trọng đóng góp vào thành công của các bạn đấy. 

Khi đã có câu hỏi và phạm vi kiến thức trong tay, đừng đợi nước đến chân mới nhảy, hãy dành thời gian để chuẩn bị câu trả lời. Tham khảo ý kiến của các anh chị khóa trên hoặc một ai đó biết câu trả lời, những lời gợi ý của họ sẽ rất có ích cho bạn.

Nếu bạn không phải là một người tự tin trong giao tiếp thì hãy tập đứng trước gương. Tự đặt giả thiết thầy cô sẽ hỏi câu nào, thái độ như thế nào để ứng phó trước, tránh mất tinh thần hoặc cũng có thể nhờ bố mẹ, bạn bè đóng giả làm thầy cô giáo. Đừng ngại khi phải thừa nhận kĩ năng giao tiếp, thuyết trình của mình không tốt. 


_Ảnh minh họa._​*Đến ngày thi, hãy chú ý tới những điều dưới đây nhé.* 

Hãy ăn mặc chỉnh tề, lịch sự tránh gây cảm giác phản cảm cho các thầy cô. Ấn tượng ban đầu sẽ theo bạn đến suốt buổi thuyết trình. Nếu ngay từ đầu đã không gây được thiện cảm tốt từ phía thầy cô thì đó sẽ là bất lợi rất lớn dành cho bạn.

Sau khi bốc thăm câu hỏi, các bạn sẽ có thời gian để chuẩn bị câu trả lời. Hãy cố gắng tận dụng thời gian này để nhớ và ghi lại câu trả lời ấy ra giấy. Cố gắng viết càng chi tiết càng tốt, làm như vậy khi lên vấn đáp bạn sẽ cảm thấy tự tin hơn vì đã có một lượng kiến thức tầm đủ để ứng phó được. Nếu học không kĩ, lúc lên trình bày sẽ bị mất tinh thần.

Phải luôn luôn tự tin, kể cả khi bạn không biết rõ vấn đề thì hãy cứ nói theo những gì bạn nghĩ và hiểu. Bạn có thể nói một cách nửa chừng, có thể thầy cô sẽ giúp đỡ bạn bằng cách vừa hỏi vừa gợi ý, mình cứ căn cứ vào đó mà trả lời tiếp. Điểm có thể sẽ không cao nhưng còn tốt hơn là lo lắng, sợ rằng những điều mình nói là sai nên im lặng. Sẽ chẳng thầy cô nào giúp được bạn nếu bạn không nói gì cả.

Cách nói phải rõ ràng, không ậm ừ, nói chậm và rõ. Nhiều bạn cho rằng mình cứ nói nhanh, liến thoắng, thậm chí dùng cả giọng địa phương để thầy cô không nghe rõ mình nói gì là tốt. Suy nghĩ như vậy nhầm rồi nhé. Thầy cô sẽ chỉ ghi nhận những gì họ nghe thấy rõ thôi. Phần trình bày cũng sẽ được tính điểm, vì thế hãy chú ý điều này nha.

Trong lúc trình bày, các bạn nên nhìn vào người đối diện, không nên cúi mặt hay nhìn đi chỗ khác. Nhưng nếu bạn cảm thấy áp lực khi phải như vậy thì chỉ tập trung ở mức độ vừa phải thôi, miễn làm sao để thầy cô hiểu là bạn tôn trọng người đối thoại và tập trung vào vấn đề với một thái độ nghiêm túc.

Một điều khó tránh khỏi khi thực hiện bài thi vấn đáp là thầy cô có quan điểm khác hay bác bỏ câu trả lời của mình, các bạn không nên mất bình tĩnh. Cứ từ từ trình bày, phân tích quan điểm của mình và lắng nghe quan điểm của thầy cô. Đặc biệt, không nên cãi lại thầy cô với thái độ không mang tình xây dựng.

Một chú ý cuối cùng là, thi vấn đáp các thầy cô không chỉ đòi hỏi bạn trả lời câu hỏi mình bốc thăm được mà còn hỏi một số câu hỏi phụ nữa để kiểm tra kiến thức của bạn. Thông thường thầy cô sẽ yêu cầu bạn liên hệ câu trả lời với thực tế, vì vậy hãy tập trung trả lời, vận dụng hết những hiểu biết của bạn vào đó. Câu hỏi phụ không có nghĩa chỉ trả lời qua loa là được.

Với những chú ý trên, hi vọng các bạn sẽ có một bài thi vấn đáp thành công.

----------

